# Young/Old Man/Woman



## AlbertoDeRoma (Feb 1, 2010)

Here are 4 pics from my first street outing with my new (to me) Leica M8u and 28mm 2.0 Summicron.  All photos were taken the same day in San Francisco.

I like juxtapositions, and in this series I tried to capture and contrast, youth and age.  Not just the physical changes, but also changes in attitude, spirit, energy, ...

I know that each photo is in a slightly different style (I am still learning and experimenting) but I had so much fun that I can't wait for next week-end.

Thank you for looking.  Comments and criticism are always welcomed.

Alberto

*Young Man / Old Man
*












*Young Woman / Old Woman
*


----------



## Layspeed (Feb 2, 2010)

mmm...dungeness crabs!!!  I like #1 even though he's posing.  I like the old man's expression in #2.  I wished the focus wasn't missed on #3.  Looks like you were "shooting from the hip" in this one.  Cool shots!


----------



## JeramyJ (Feb 2, 2010)

I think they are all very nicely done. Especially like number 1 and 2.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Pgeobc (Feb 4, 2010)

Keep it up, Alberto! #s 1 and 2 are fine, although I would print them a little different. Good composition, great subjects. I know that a Leica is meant for off-the-cuff shooting, but use a tripod when possible and get the maximum sharpness out of your Leica lens.


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma (Feb 4, 2010)

Pgeobc said:


> Keep it up, Alberto! #s 1 and 2 are fine, although I would print them a little different. Good composition, great subjects. I know that a Leica is meant for off-the-cuff shooting, but use a tripod when possible and get the maximum sharpness out of your Leica lens.



Thanks for the feedback.  How would you print them differently.  I am experimenting as - as you can see - each is processed a little differently.

Thanks,

Alberto

PS re: tripods.  I hate them with a vengeance :x.  Not for the style of photography I'm interested in.


----------



## iBats (Feb 4, 2010)

you have a leica


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma (Feb 4, 2010)

iBats said:


> you have a leica



Yes - as evidenced by a now depleted bank account .

Sorry, I could not resist ... I am not sure I get point of your post (it looks like a fragment of a longer sentence) or are you referring to something else?

Alberto


----------



## lordfly (Feb 4, 2010)

Wonderful pictures!

Just wondering, what/how do you get people to let you take their picture? I'm sure the guy in #2 couldn't have been the friendliest guy in the world. I'm a bit nervous to walk up to random people and be all "hey I have a camera, can I point and shoot you?"


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma (Feb 4, 2010)

lordfly said:


> Wonderful pictures!
> 
> Just wondering, what/how do you get people to let you take their picture? I'm sure the guy in #2 couldn't have been the friendliest guy in the world. I'm a bit nervous to walk up to random people and be all "hey I have a camera, can I point and shoot you?"



Let me tell you, it's not easy and it takes some guts, practice and charm.  Especially with a 28mm Leica where you have to get really close - it would be 10x easier with a 400mm zoom.

I am a pretty friendly guy, I smile before/after I take the photos.  In some cases, like the big guy in #1, I actually asked him - because I did not want to get HIM mad.  But he was in the middle of the street showing off his body, so I assumed that he would be flattered to be asked to be photographed.  I was right.

In #2, I was walking on the other side of the sidewalk and just took the picture.  This was San Francisco and there's plenty of tourists with cameras anyway.

#3, I took a shot from the hip, I had no idea what would come out because I guessed exposure and focus.  But the combination of the girl's face the the couple hugging in the back was great.

#4, well she was sleeping.

Street photography is considered an art form and it's allowable to take pictures of people in public places as long as it's not for commercial uses.

Again, it's all in the spirit of how you approach the job and the people.  Sometimes, after I take a photo I go and introduce myself - even offer to send them a copy.  If they are really upset, I will erase the photo for them.  It definitely does take quite a bit of courage and chutzpah at times.  

The combination of surprise/chance (you never know what you are going to see) plus a bit of risk, plus an opportunity to meet people is what is slowly but surely making me passionate about street photography.

There are millions of shots of the Golden Gate bridge, Grand Canyon, etc.  But every moment on the street is unique and ephemeral.

Give it a try, but remember to always be friendly and open.  Even then, there's a chance of someone becoming really upset at you - so watch out.

I hope this helps,

Alberto

PS Here's a couple more:


----------

